# dp, dr veteran and survivor of klonopin withdrawal



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Hello community, my name is Dennis

a dp, dr veteran and survivor of a brutal klonopin withdrawal

some quick facts:

age, 34

country, Netherlands

*possible causes for chronic dp, dr*

genetic prediposition for anxiety and depression

emotional abuse in childhood

traumatic life events

personality type = INTx

*drug abuse from 16 to 28*

weed, episodic dp, dr slowly became chronic

1 bad trip from mushrooms

xtc

cocaine

diagnosed chronic dp, dr in 2006 after feeling unreal for several years

*medications (generic- or brand name)*

alprazolam

citaprolam

lamotrigine

ritalin

wellbutrin

naltrexon

dexamfetamine

orap

parexotine,

diazepam

*therapies followed*

varoious CBT

neurofeedback

when all of the above had zero effect and the doctors gave me up

klonopin, 2007 to 2014

during those 8 years I managed acting myself through life, worked, got married

yes, klonopin did take the edge of anxiety but this evil drug became the problem

decided to quit, way too fast taper (3 months) still suffering PAWS

and more intense dp, dr than ever before, but...

like most people in this community I am determined to heal and experience life instead of dreaming!

no more numbness, but vivid emotions

*currently practising*

yoga

bodyscan meditation

mindfulness meditation

EMDR

sensorimotor psychotherapy

new doctors want me on a ssri for reducing GAD, so dp, dr will fade away,

but having been on that road before and after researching tons of papers, publications et cetera I'm very sceptical

thank you for reading and being a part of this community

together we can create more awareness for this mental illness

please feel free to ask me anything!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2015)

Also been on klono 8 years, I'm at such a high dose i'm having trouble even lowering, any tips for me? I know that the quick withdrawel just wont happen, i'd be happy even going down to 3 and augmenting with something else, at 5mg right now and am at "tolerance withdrawel" it's hell.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Really sorry that you are having such a hard time.

What symptons are you experiencing at the moment, physical and mental?

If you are feeling like sh*t, but still have coherent thoughts,

please don't do a rapid taper! Otherwise you could end up in a psychosis.

You could try a titration taper & buy a digital gram scale.

Have you visited http://www.benzobuddies.org/?

Focus on the sticky forums, they have been made by caring and experienced community members.

Try to find a friend, family member, doctor et cetera who is willing to recognize your struggle.

If they are not willing, print the following and let them read http://benzowithdrawalhelp.com/letter-to-all-doctors/


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

You said you practice EMDR, I'm curious about this.. Take a look at this post:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/49640-feeling-recovered-with-left-eye-closed-or-cross-eyeing-slightly/

Do you think these issues relate to EMDR?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

My mind is still pretty sharp as a tack, just the physical symptoms, chest pains, palpitations, always tired. I would never do a rapid taper. I'm on benzo buddies but it's just tough, already hitting symptoms with withdrawal makes me scared to go even lower, but I will be doing it.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

@ Andre, see reply http://www.dpselfhel...yeing-slightly/

@ Jeff, good to know you are on BB.

I wish there were some useful tips I could give you... keep socializing.

L-Theanine seems to help me when having to deal with stressful situations (like sitting in a car),

as it's a precursor to gaba, don't know if it's placebo effect or lengthens withdrawal.

Tapering of Klonopin will be one of our hardest endeavours in life.


----------

